# Ephedra (ma huang) vs Ephedrine HCL!  which is better?



## BillytK03 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ive asked this before but never really got a definitive answer to this question!   

ma huang vs ephedrine hcl........  lets rock!!!


----------



## sawastea (Jun 15, 2006)

Please read over this thread. It should guide you to your answer.


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2006)

Im all for Ma Huang over ephedrine hcl. HCl usually has a bunch of other junk like Guaifenesin in it which gives alot of people headaches plus I don't feel the "buzz" with ephedrine.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 15, 2006)

Ma Huang


----------



## BillytK03 (Jun 15, 2006)

I agree so far with ya guys!  I feel the "buzz" and energy rush with ma huang!  With ephedrine hcl I dont feel a buzz or energy rush, I do feel warmer and a nice sustained energy level but it doesnt make me want to tear up the weights like the ma huang does tho!

Swas!  that is the best thread I have ever read regarding Ephedra/ephedrine!  I am actually going to print this out and keep for reference!  good looking out!


----------



## bigss75 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah Sawastea's post was extremly interesting in reguard to the each of their effects on the CNS and SNS. Another mass monster is here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 15, 2006)

So ephedra/ephedrine is harmful?


----------



## sawastea (Jun 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So ephedra/ephedrine is harmful?



It can be, if taken improperly. If taken with precaution, and not abusing it, it is an excellent thermogenic, especially when stacked with EGCG and ALCAR.


----------



## BillytK03 (Jun 17, 2006)

I only take it once on workout days just for the energy rush it gives me!


----------



## topolo (Jun 17, 2006)

I love ephedra


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 18, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I love ephedra




same here......always feel like ripping the weights on it.

a quick question to anyone ........  what's the best eca stack brand?

i been using muscletech's and love it, but now can't get access to the ephedra one's....only ephedra free(and they suk like crap btw), what others are good/strong? xenadrine anygood?


----------



## sawastea (Jun 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> same here......always feel like ripping the weights on it.
> 
> a quick question to anyone ........  what's the best eca stack brand?
> 
> i been using muscletech's and love it, but now can't get access to the ephedra one's....only ephedra free(and they suk like crap btw), what others are good/strong? xenadrine anygood?



The problem nowadays is that the 'new' FDA serving size is 10mg where before it was 20mg. That, and the fact that the companies ROSE prices with lower doses equals a very bad 'deal.'

I prefer pure ephedrine HCL, stacked with caffeine.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 19, 2006)

sawastea said:
			
		

> The problem nowadays is that the 'new' FDA serving size is 10mg where before it was 20mg. That, and the fact that the companies ROSE prices with lower doses equals a very bad 'deal.'
> 
> I prefer pure ephedrine HCL, stacked with caffeine.





So 24 mg ephedrine + 200 mg caffeine.


That sound good?


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 19, 2006)

where do u get ma huang off the net?  i only see hcl


----------



## viet_jon (Jun 19, 2006)

sawastea said:
			
		

> Please read over this thread. It should guide you to your answer.




good information.

but it's kinda messed up. I have anxiety and related stuff, but ephedra makes me normal.......weird


----------



## sawastea (Jun 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> So 24 mg ephedrine + 200 mg caffeine.
> 
> 
> That sound good?



Considering the BOLT caps are 25mg, yes, three-eight mg servings, in addition to 200mg caffeine, is an ideal stack, based on the proper (and proven) ratio. 

Of course, it also depends on how YOU react to this, so even though it's "ideal," it may be too much for one to handle. 

As with all thermogenics, drink upwards of 1.5-2 gallons of water daily.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2006)

sawastea said:
			
		

> Considering the BOLT caps are 25mg, yes, three-eight mg servings, in addition to 200mg caffeine, is an ideal stack, based on the proper (and proven) ratio.
> 
> Of course, it also depends on how YOU react to this, so even though it's "ideal," it may be too much for one to handle.
> 
> As with all thermogenics, drink upwards of 1.5-2 gallons of water daily.




I did 12 mg's epherdrine hcl + 100 mg's caffeine to access my tolerance.


For the first hour I felt like I was on coke.  Now i've calmed down a bit, but I still feel the stimulation.

Should I continue with this dose, or up it?


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2006)

Do I take it on an empty stomach?  Because I took it right before I ate breakfast.


----------



## sawastea (Jun 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I did 12 mg's epherdrine hcl + 100 mg's caffeine to access my tolerance.
> 
> 
> For the first hour I felt like I was on coke.  Now i've calmed down a bit, but I still feel the stimulation.
> ...



Stay at this dosage for a few more days if you're reacting like this. Each serving should be taken AT LEAST 4 hours apart, as that is ephedrine's half-life.






			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> Do I take it on an empty stomach?  Because I took it right before I ate breakfast.


Ideally, yes, it *should* be taken 30min prior to a meal and/or exercise.




Please read this thread that I created.

The Basics of the ECY Stack

Granted, EY has been shown to NOT work favorably, the questions that you may have, are answered within.


----------



## Scary (Jun 20, 2006)

Is there a reputable place to get some? Everyplace I tried last week was sold out. i.e. Vasopro


----------



## sawastea (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1374868&postcount=12

Check out the hyperlink


----------



## theoldeagle (Jun 21, 2006)

Where can you get plain ephedra? I dont want anything else in it. I can intake my own caffiene, and want to as well. I plan to go on the ECA stack soon.
Thanks.


----------



## sawastea (Jun 21, 2006)

You can't get plain ephedra. You can get plain ephedrine HCL, and take your caffeine with it. Follow my link in post #21


----------

